
Is it better to take notes with a pen than by typing? Much better.‎ - azewail
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-learning-secret-don-t-take-notes-with-a-laptop/
======
anoncoward111
I've been given the task of handwriting thank you cards at my job, and within
the first 4 or 5 cards, I had already memorized the multiple paragraphs worth
of "script" I was given.

I was shocked! I've always had a horrible memory.

